# 810 to 510 Adaptors



## Rob Fisher (29/4/19)

Do any vendors know where I can find these 810 to 510 Adaptors? I don't want the heat sink ones because they look stupid!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (29/4/19)

They come in the spares box of a Dead rabbit SQ. Unlikely you've kept one but if you have, check the box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MK_AHMED (29/4/19)

https://www.vapedomain.co.za/collec...o-510-drip-tip-adaptor?variant=12150685859908

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/19)

Spyro said:


> They come in the spares box of a Dead rabbit SQ. Unlikely you've kept one but if you have, check the box



Thanks @Spyro! Off to see if I still have the Dead Rabbit!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/19)

MK_AHMED said:


> https://www.vapedomain.co.za/collec...o-510-drip-tip-adaptor?variant=12150685859908



Bingo! Thanks @MK_AHMED

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/19)

Spyro said:


> They come in the spares box of a Dead rabbit SQ. Unlikely you've kept one but if you have, check the box



@Spyro that was a major Chicken Dinner! The DR has the perfect adapter! Thank you! Also found a black one in the Nudge Box! 



Happy Days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz (29/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spyro that was a major Chicken Dinner! The DR has the perfect adapter! Thank you! Also found a black one in the Nudge Box!
> View attachment 165007
> 
> 
> ...


How is this ocular? I've heard great things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/19)

Jengz said:


> How is this ocular? I've heard great things



@Jengz it so not what I would normally ever buy... dual coil and big air... but I tried @BigGuy's on the weekend and despite all the issues I have with dual coils and RDA' the flavour of Exclamation was the best I have tasted and was convinced he had mixed a new batch or something...

I have closed the air to one hole and replaced the 810 tip with a 510 Tower and filled the Spade with Exclamation and it's glorious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro (29/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spyro that was a major Chicken Dinner! The DR has the perfect adapter! Thank you! Also found a black one in the Nudge Box!
> View attachment 165007
> 
> 
> ...



Glad I could be of assistance!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

